# Bobcat On Last Day



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

:biggrin: *My cousin's Son Ely shot this nice Male Bobcat on the last Day of season March 1st with his Dad Derek . Ely is 10 years old. WON a 100 bucks in a predator hunt for heavy Cat------27 lbs Cat shot in the Northern U.P.----sb P.S. ONE HAPPY YOUNG HUNTER*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Way to go young man! Great looking cat. His smile is as wide as the cat's belly.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes for sure one happy hunter, Congrats., thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats to Ely !!! Always nice to see the younger generation in the outdoors.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Congrats to him. A nice bobcat pelt and an extra $100.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Ely !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good to see the youngster doing a good deed.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

double fist pump....nice work Ely!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha--- that cat is as big as he is.lol--- good work take'in the feline Ely--- now get to skin'in. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great to see kids learning and enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice looking cat tell that young man congrats


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

That is awesome Skip!
Tell the young man I said congrats on the $100 and the cat! ????


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys-----asked me to mount it for him I told him I have retired :frown2:** hahaa but just for him I'll try--I told him I'd make a deal with him.. it would cost about 700.00 bucks-you should've seen his eyes [pretty wide] how you going to pay me I asked---looks at his Dad he just :frown:* *I say to him if you'll pile 10 face cord of firewood for me this summer and mow my grass How about that deal he says I sure will--than I add Oh you also have to take me to your Best Brookie fishing Hole :fishing:* *too he :frown2:** says NOPE !!--Ok I said I'll take the Deal without the fishing hole* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There is just some things a person doesn't give up and a fishing hole is one of them, he'll remember this deal the rest of his life HA !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

A big "good for you Ely" for both the big cat and not giving up your favorite Brookie spot!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol. He'll tell that story his whole life.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you're right YD and it will end with "and I put cousin Skip right in his place and told him nope"....lol


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Just finished Ely's Bobcat mount----couple of pic's


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Great looking mount bud what's that white stuff on the ground out by the trees


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*More comimg tomorrow :help:** :frown2:*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Great looking mount bud what's that white stuff on the ground out by the trees


 That's Skip's garden area and those are snowpeas.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Great job on the kids cat. You should have put a fish under it's paw and then told him the cat told you where his fishing spot was.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*DWT wish I would have though of that--Good idea-Ha Haa-I gave it to his Dad this afternoon--like to have seen his face when he got home from school----------snow gone in front yard---looks like we may get 4" tonight*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Rain turned to snow at 3:30 am----Mornings greeting--Back and front yard pic's :frown2:*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good looking mount Skip !! We didnt get very much snow this year at all.


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*175" this year-------was nice yesterday and high 50's today Beautiful SUN -snow melting fast water every where--------everyone has a cold or flu---have a great Sunday*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Geez Skip only 175" of snow, lucky if we got 5". Skeeters will like all that high water.


----------

